# Anybody want to play an on line game?



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't really want to call it a tournament but anybody want to play the one arrow cold shot target game? We used to do this years back to prepare for hunting season. 

Basically, you shoot all you want then you upload the picture of your  1 cold shot for the week. Everybody prints off the same target and shoots from the yardage chosen.  

Bubbaforsure , and Al  have done them in the past. 

Its a great way to start practicing for that 1 shot. We could start it first week of August and let it run for 4 weeks or up to the week before deer season or start it whenever.

Of course someone  with more computer skills will have to run a page for the scores because  I do good just loading a picture. I really enjoyed this when I first started shooting trad and began following this page. So just a suggestion.......... Anybody interested ? We could do it for fun or round up a nice trinket for the wiener...


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 11, 2015)

Very interesting idea, I'm interested in it if more people are


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 11, 2015)

*here's a turkey we done years ago*

of course this was 3 cold shots.  
http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=4026&pictureid=21528


----------



## bradyxps (Jul 11, 2015)

I'd be willing to participate.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 11, 2015)

yep, I would.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 11, 2015)

Sure, I'll play.


----------



## RonsPlc (Jul 11, 2015)

count me in


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 12, 2015)

I'll play


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 12, 2015)

I found this on www.targets.ws. It's a free download and I just printed it. Is this sort of what you wanted to use?


----------



## Pointpuller (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds like fun and good for the hunt.  I will play.  My first shots usually arent good so I need some motivation.  Once yall get it figured out let me know.  
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Clipper (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm in.  What yardage we shooting at?  Why not start  a week from tomorrow.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds like fun. I'm in.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 12, 2015)

*Cold shot*

Ten 4,  I'm in !


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll do it, count me in.

Every so often I'll check CD on stick bow for the 1st shot of the day 

Both are good stuff.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 13, 2015)

Guess I'll play, need some practice before squirrels start.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 13, 2015)

Who's gonna keep score? Any volunteers?


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm in, do we want to use the same printable target


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 13, 2015)

We could do it like the spike contest; everybody send the winner something. I'm sure I've got a pair of Ethan's socks around here somewhere


----------



## JBranch (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's one for Mike and Martin.
I'll play.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 14, 2015)

When we kicking off?  How about August 1 up until deer season starts?  we should just do an honor system for score, score it like most 3D shoots 5/8/10 or my usual "0".  Please advise.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 14, 2015)

I like the squirrel, these were fun too


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't know how I got that up side down


----------



## bradyxps (Jul 14, 2015)

Id be williing to get the ball rolling if no one else wants to. Probably have to make a new thread. Let me know what yall think.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 14, 2015)

Carlie you've been drinking that stuff in those aluminum cans again.
You're probably upside down right now too.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 14, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Carlie you've been drinking that stuff in those aluminum cans again. You'll probably upside down right now too.



What has Mike been drinking is the question. Did UGA teach ya to spell like that ?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 14, 2015)

Hay i got asex pack tomorrow. whati s it to you.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 14, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Hay i got asex pack tomorrow. whati s it to you.



Its not enough


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2015)

I am as bad at these online games as Martin is at math, but what the heck, I'll play.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 14, 2015)

bradyxps said:


> Id be williing to get the ball rolling if no one else wants to. Probably have to make a new thread. Let me know what yall think.



We love volunteers! I don't know where Shane got to, but I'll bet he won't mind either. Pick a target you like, start a thread and we'll sign up.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 15, 2015)

dutchman said:


> I am as bad at these online games as Martin is at math, but what the heck, I'll play.



Martin's pretty good at playing scrabble online. Or at least his wife is. One of them has been beating me pretty good lately.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry got tied up with work and just got a chance to get back on. I  see that things have really taken off. I will find a prize since I started this is thing. This will be fun


----------

